# Transmission Noise



## HarryXT (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi Guys

I have an X-Trail - around 6 months old, 9000 miles, 2.5 petrol (Uk spec Sport). I noticed not long after having the car that when cold there was a noise from the transmission/drivetrain at around 3k revs - kinda like a buzzing noise but it sounded mechanical like gears, this noise went completely when the car got warm. Lately it hasnt done it at all but that may be cos the weather is a lot warmer now. But, lately - only sometimes when i start the car not more than a second after i start it i get a grrrzzz noise - like gears meshing together (yes i have let go of the key so its not the starter) and this noise is similar to the one described above only it is more pronounced and only for a short period. Any ideas what it might be. Ive took it to a dealer - but youve all heard this ..."we cant do anything unless we hear it" (cos im lying ofcourse) - and of course sods law it NEVER does it for the dealer.


----------

